# Scottish Oatcakes



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey All,
Try this recipe for Scottish Oatcakes. It's real easy to prepare and tastes really good with some butter and jam.
1 cup of medium or fine oatmeal. (If you have the whole stuff just put it in your blender or food processor)
1/4 teaspoon of salt
pinch of baking soda
1 tablespoon of melted butter or lard
3-4 tablespoons of hot water

1. Combine dry ingredients an a bowl.
2. Add melted butter.
3. Gradually add the hot water until you can make a dough.
4. Once you have a dough, separate the dough in half.
5. Make a ball with the dough and roll it out to about 6 in./1/4" thick.
6. Divide the round into quarters.
7. Transfer to a baking sheet.
8. Bake at 350 degrees for about 20 minutes.
9. Transfer to cooling rack.

That's it. You can also use cookie cutters to make some cool shapes for the kids...or adults. Enjoy.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I love these things (well, I am Scottish after all) but my wife says it's like eating cardboard. There's no accounting for taste I suppose  

Jock


----------



## fuil moinn (Dec 3, 2004)

Gotta say these were my favorite snack growing up. The one's my mom made had a wonderful balance of sweet and salty. 

I love them with a little butter, though my dad likes em with cold Italian sausage and cheese spread =/


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Well I love scottish food, and their oatcakes are wonderful...To add good butter is a wonderful thing, to add home made jam is even better, no point in not adding the whipped cream. Really there isn't. My BIL is a Scot, he is not a chef, but holds a double dr.ate. in food technology, and, I think, agriculture. Not sure. Edinbourgh. He is a wonderful cook. Produces food fit for the gods. But is not a chef. The snipers would never let him be. But their restaurant is screamingly successfull. He has the wisdom not to cook himself. Has remained an overseer for many years now, to the benefit of all.


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm going to have to figure out how to make homemade jam. My grandma used to make it all the time. Ah, the good ole days when home canning was big...


----------

